# Hey Ladies! Shop here for your costumes!



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*LOL
Check out this guys advert for his costume shop. 
I'm sure you would get a great deal. * _(Come Alone *wink*)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1Lv0pSOoXk[/nomedia]
_


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

LOL

I thought I had been to every site on the net trying to find a costume. I can honestly say I hadn't seen this ad though ha, ha! According to him, he has every BLANKing costume there is and I should get the BLANK down there right now for the BLANKing sale! Gotta say, I laughed my BLANKing head off....


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Wtf????


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

hhahahahha laughing my friggin' arse off!
Too funny!
I never did get into the sexy costume theme. My husband always sees me as something dead or dying


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

hahahaha, now that guy is a salesman!!!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Hahah he sure is! What a pitch.
Comment on youtube for me too if u guys can!*


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Oh my goodness!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

that was funny! oh course it's in New Jersey, who would of guessed....lol.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL! That Frog costume is HOT!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sexy pope! Sexy lobster! Sexy 1920's steel conglomerate tycoon! 

That is freakin' hilarious!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

lol


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Lol!

Anyone else think there's hidden cameras in the change rooms?


----------

